# Ayuda para armar una estufa eléctrica portable de 1 quemador



## svartahrid (Abr 4, 2012)

Buenas amigos, dejen les cuento mi problema. Desde hace un tiempo que estoy en la tarea de conseguir una estufa portatil eléctrica de esas que tienen una bobina que se calienta, la quería para usarla en el garage de mi primo, dado que ahí estamos empezando a acondicionarlo con aparatos electrónicos de entretenimiento y pues también  queríamos tener algo con qué cocinar para esos momentos culinarios espontáneos, desde cocinar huevos hasta hervir pechugas de pollo, lo cual esto último requiere de mucha potencia eléctrica.



Compramos una por amazon.com de 1100 watts a 12 dólares (es la de la imagen de arriba), bastante guapa se veía, pero oh sorpresa cuando me topé con que la condenada calienta por ciclos (parece que por protección) pero coño! que no me deja ni hervir ni siquiera una cantidad generosa de agua, ya que a los 10 minutos se apaga completamente, cómo me va hacer eso!? Bien enojado :enfadado: procedí a desarmarla y a conectar directo la bobina a la toma de corriente, sin pasar por el regulador y lo que hiciera que se apagara pasados 10 minutos. La modificación funcionó perfectamente, calentaba a máxima potencia hasta por 45 minutos, que fue el máximo de tiempo que la usé, pero había un pero, la carcasa desprende vapores tóxicos y se huele bien feo, vamos que la porquería esta se está achicharrando e incluso creo que el elemento irradiante está perdiendo su vida útil (ya no se ilumina como antes ), eso que la hemos usado sólo par de veces...

Pensamos en comprar otra, pero estuve viendo los reviews y TODAS las estufas eléctricas portátiles de 1 quemador te hacen la misma joda, ahí mismo leí cómo muchos usuarios se quejaban de ello... así que pensando en la modificación que le hice que se me prende bien fuerte el foco y comencé a considerar lo siguiente:

Qué tal si compro una bobina de esas que venden para reemplazar el quemador a estufas completas eléctricas, ya ahí estaríamos hablando de una pieza de calidad y completa potencia ya que pues imagínense, es para una estufa eléctrica completa.




Hasta eso que me saldría bien barato este genial quemador, sólo 8 dólares, pero es aquí cuando necesito de su ayuda, ya que no sería ideal conectarla directamente al cable de corriente, por lo que les pregunto si existe algún componente que vendan suelto que pueda regular con él la temperatura, conéctandole en serie tal y como un dimmer regula un foco. Qué componente eléctrico podría comprar por internet para regular su temperatura ? noten que no puedo usar un simple dimmer, dado que esta cosita muy seguramente excede un consumo de 2000 watts. No se preocupen de lo feo que pueda quedar, yo siempre escojo funcionalidad antes que estética, pondría la bobina sobre una loseta. Es divertido hacer estas cosas hombre! ^^ Mi país maneja como estandar 120V.


----------



## Emanu (Abr 4, 2012)

Bien, antes de funcionalidad, primero seguridad. 
Tenes que tener un termostato que regule tu temperatura (100 a 200 ºC) es un bimetalico que se seleciona por la tension y corriente nominales, ademas del rango de temperatura. Es conveniente que los cables sean siliconados, ya que soportan altas temperatura (aprox 200 ºC). Sumale un fusible termico cerca de donde estara mas caliente para seguridad por mala funcionalidad del termostato. Toda la cubierta metalica tiene que estar conectada a tierra (Clase I)rcon un terminal de tierra. El cable de alimentacion tiene que tener ficha con el tercen pin de tierra.

Recomiendo que uses resistencias calefactoras blindadas, son seguraras, pero conectalas a tierra por medio de un material metalico a cubierta metalica del quemador.

Te di un panorama general, volque mi esperience en seguridad electrica.

Despues de armarla, medi la aislacion eletrica.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## svartahrid (Abr 5, 2012)

Vaya amigo @emanu, gracias por tu mensaje, pero sigo con mi duda principal, dónde consigo la cosita esa que regula la temp, o más que nada su nombre comercial correcto para poder localizarlo rápidamente en las tiendas de internet.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 5, 2012)

te recomiendo que te compre una de camping a gas te va a facilitar la vida. Estas a resistencia son un tema que se quema enseguida, que no sirven para cocinar. Yo de mi parte para tomar mate use una dentro de un ladrillo (Argentina aclaro) y me duro un invierno no mas. O sea no son buenas buscate algo que sea a gas o combustion son mucho mejor mas que cuentas que quieres cocinar en ella yo la usabe 10 minutos para calentar el agua despues compre una a gas y santo remedio 5 minuto calentita el agua y es el dia de hoy que la tengo.

cordial saludo SSTC


----------



## svartahrid (Abr 5, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> te recomiendo que te compre una de camping a gas te va a facilitar la vida. Estas a resistencia son un tema que se quema enseguida, que no sirven para cocinar. Yo de mi parte para tomar mate use una dentro de un ladrillo (Argentina aclaro) y me duro un invierno no mas. O sea no son buenas buscate algo que sea a gas o combustion son mucho mejor mas que cuentas que quieres cocinar en ella yo la usabe 10 minutos para calentar el agua despues compre una a gas y santo remedio 5 minuto calentita el agua y es el dia de hoy que la tengo.
> 
> cordial saludo SSTC



Va ser que sí amigo, no se diga más  yo igual ya estaba comenzando a barajar dicha opción, pero me detenía el no saber cuánto duran en consumirse los tanquecitos de gas portables, no sé qué tan rendidores sean, sabrías decirme ? Gracias amigo.

Edit: Veo que los tanquecitos aparte de rendidores son muy económicos, parece ser que cada latita dura aproximadamente 2 días de uso intensivo (cocinando para 8 personas) y el precio gira en torno a cada lata ronda los 1.5 dólares o menos comprando packs de 12 latas, así que sí es rentable.


----------



## choco98 (Abr 13, 2012)

aca en mex se usan de estas con untanque de gas pequeño

QUEMADOR:






TANQUE DE GAS:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 13, 2012)

son la que se usan aca para la cocina pero la forma del quemador como ustedes le llaman se hacen mas grande para cocinas grandes ejemplo parrillas, peñas y otro eventos que requieran cocinar para mas de 300 comensales ojo este es a escala mayor y la garrafa no es de 10Kg sino de tubos de 200


----------



## tidus (Sep 17, 2015)

hola... sera que me pueden decir aproximadamente cuantos ohms tiene que tener una resistencia de cocina como la que esta en la primera imagen y como saber si esta mala?...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2015)

tidus dijo:


> hola... sera que me pueden decir aproximadamente cuantos ohms tiene que tener una resistencia de cocina como la que esta en la primera imagen y como saber si esta mala?...



Te debe dar <100Ω

Para verificar que se encuentra en "Buen estado":

Debe dar continuidad entre los terminales
No debe dar continuidad entre los terminales y el cuerpo metálico (Cubierta) de la resistencia


----------



## tidus (Sep 17, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Te debe dar <100Ω
> 
> Para verificar que se encuentra en "Buen estado":
> 
> ...



gracias... la que yo tengo es de 1000w y si da continuidad entre sus extremos pero solo tiene 14ohms con razón se calienta muy rápido...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2015)

tidus dijo:


> gracias... la que yo tengo es de 1000w y si da continuidad entre sus extremos pero solo tiene 14ohms con razón se calienta muy rápido...



Si la tensión de la red domiciliaria en tu país es de *110/120Vca* la resistencia está *OK*


----------



## tidus (Sep 19, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si la tensión de la red domiciliaria en tu país es de *110/120Vca* la resistencia está *OK*



si es de 110v... el problema era el termostato. muchas gracias


----------

